# World Naked Bike Ride - campaigning for cycle safety!



## will golden (23 May 2012)

OK, I'm going2 repeat myself (Burp!) 

I am on the organizing collective for the World Naked Bike Ride London. As such I have first hand insider information for many of the UK rides (_for a small fee! ....naaah! I can't do that!_  ). 

 The World Naked Bike Ride is the world's largest demonstration of any kind. We involve some 35,000 riders in upward of 50 locations worldwide, all bar a few (_mainly in the southern hemi_) virtually simultaneously, viewed in total by millions of people in the streets. Moreover it is the only major demonstration that is non-aggressive. 

 All the rides in England are full-nudity permitted, but we encourage bodypainting 2convey our messages. The three main tenets are..... 

for increased road safety for cyclists 
against overdependence on carbon fuels 
for body freedom & acceptance and against body elitism & perversification
Why naked? 

Because it symbolizes our vulnerability on the roads. We are naked in the face of the enemy! 
Then there is the public perception. If we all wore grey t-shirts with slogans nobody would take any notice. But 1,200 naked riders in the streets of London in the eyes of a mainly lascivious populace????? 
And, hey, it's hellish fun! On a bike, naked in the face of nature; what a sensation of total liberty! 

Hugz Will


----------



## redcard (23 May 2012)

Getting naked for a good cause.... Bit passé innit.


----------



## Red Light (23 May 2012)

You're not naked if you wear a helmet


----------



## will golden (23 May 2012)

redcard said:


> Getting naked for a good cause.... Bit passé innit.


 
No.... as long as the majority of the UK population is brainwashed into some kind of sexual OCD (trended by: dress sense, popular magazine choice, social trends, TV preferences, relationships based on sex only, prurient spare time activities) nudity will always catch the lascivious eye of a population mass largely incapable of seeing nudity without thinking of sex.

The day a discerning majority accepts public nudity for aesthetic, lifestyle reasons rather than cheap titillation, then the World Naked Bike Ride will no longer be effective.


----------



## will golden (23 May 2012)

Red Light said:


> You're not naked if you wear a helmet


 
UR not naked ifU wear shoes either. But barefoot cycling goes against the tenet of campaigning4 cycle safety. It is imperfection that makes the world interesting.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 May 2012)

Sounds fun. When is it?
I shall ensure my helmet is on display.


----------



## numbnuts (23 May 2012)

At this point I was going to post a photo of me on a bike wearing a helmet, sandles and a thong  but most of you have seen it before


----------



## Gary E (23 May 2012)

I'm not squeamish about getting naked I just don't like the idea of my man-parts not being help up out of the way of the saddle. My eye's are watering just thinking about it!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 May 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Sounds fun. When is it?
> I shall ensure my helmet is on display.


 
Only if your helmet exceeds british (safety) standards, plz, otherwise it's all a bit 
This is the prurient, lascivious, can't see nudity without blah blah bit of the population


----------



## TheDoctor (23 May 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Sounds fun. When is it?
> I shall ensure my helmet is on display.





Pat "5mph" said:


> Only if your helmet exceeds british (safety) standards, plz, otherwise it's all a bit
> This is the prurient, lascivious, can't see nudity without blah blah bit of the population


That rather depends on the weather...


----------



## redcard (23 May 2012)

will golden said:


> No.... as long as the majority of the UK population is brainwashed into some kind of sexual OCD (trended by: dress sense, popular magazine choice, social trends, TV preferences, relationships based on sex only, prurient spare time activities) nudity will always catch the lascivious eye of a population mass largely incapable of seeing nudity without thinking of sex.
> 
> The day a discerning majority accepts public nudity for aesthetic, lifestyle reasons rather than cheap titillation, then the World Naked Bike Ride will no longer be effective.


 
Not really. I've seen about 30 'nude' calendars in the last year. I couldn't give a stuff about any of them, or their causes.

You might get a picture in the Daily Mail, and people will have a glance before going on to read about Pippa's new handbag.


----------



## mickle (23 May 2012)

I've never been on the NBR but I do have the official T shirt from the 2008 event. I like the irony of a garment which celebrates nudity.


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2012)

A demonstration.

:sigh:


----------



## Recycler (26 May 2012)

It's an excellent way of making cyclists look like cranky hippies rather than normal road users who need proper consideration.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (26 May 2012)

Recycler said:


> It's an excellent way of making cyclists look like cranky hippies rather than normal road users who need proper consideration.


... or perhaps of showing that not all Brits are uptight gymnophobic busybodies who can't stand to see other people having a bit of a laugh whilst making a point.
I must admit, though, I wouldn't like to see similar activities from most of the motorists I see on my commute; now that probably would make me feel a bit nauseous. 
(Have to agree about the "Hugz" thing, though.)


----------



## Recycler (26 May 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> ... or perhaps of showing that not all Brits are uptight gymnophobic busybodies who can't stand to see other people having a bit of a laugh whilst making a point.


 
Fair point.
I'm all for a bit of fun with these things, but I'm not sure that this is necessarily the best way of making a serious point. I may be wrong; it has been known.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 May 2012)

Recycler said:


> Fair point.
> I'm all for a bit of fun with these things, but I'm not sure that this is necessarily the best way of making a serious point. I may be wrong; it has been known.


 
You are right


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (27 May 2012)

Recycler said:


> Fair point.
> I'm all for a bit of fun with these things, but I'm not sure that this is necessarily the best way of making a serious point. I may be wrong; it has been known.


What better way to demonstrate the health benefits of active transport?
One of the best body paints I've seen in the pictures is: "Notice me when I'm not naked!"
The idea does seem pretty apt to me.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 May 2012)

Wow..some neggie view s on here...get ya kit off ffs it's a laugh!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Wow..some neggie view s on here...get ya kit off ffs it's a laugh!


Aye, right: you start first!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (28 May 2012)

I think there must be on ein brighton soon..I'd happily ride it starkers in this weather!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 May 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I think there must be on ein brighton soon..I'd happily ride it starkers in this weather!


Wear your wet suit just in case, you know the british weather


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (28 May 2012)

Manchester one is this Friday evening. Looks like being a wee bit cooler, so there probably won't be much to see (from the male members of the group, anyway).


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (28 May 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Wow..some neggie view s on here...get ya kit off ffs it's a laugh!


 
I believe thats the very thing people were trying to express earlier in this thread, it comes across as a laugh, not to serious while trying to to get across a serious message.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 May 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Wow..some neggie view s on here...get ya kit off ffs it's a laugh!


there's more negativity in your opening post than in all that follow.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (2 Jun 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Wow..some neggie view s on here...get ya kit off ffs it's a laugh!


I did! And it was ... more than I'd imagined.
The crowds were geat, cheering, laughing & clapping. Police were great around Canal Street. Best comment I heard from an old chap on the pavement: "Bloody marvelous!".
Might even go again next year.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Jun 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> I did! And it was ... more than I'd imagined.
> The crowds were geat, cheering, laughing & clapping. Police were great around Canal Street. Best comment I heard from an old chap on the pavement: "Bloody marvelous!".
> Might even go again next year.


 

brilliant!......wont be long before my jeans fall apart then i'll have no choice!


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2012)

I did my own NBR on the turbo - hang on, I'm sure I have a piccie of it somewhere


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Jun 2012)

ok....this thread is now closed


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (2 Jun 2012)

Caution; nudity!



I won't tell you which one was me. If you blink, you'll miss it anyway.


----------



## mickle (2 Jun 2012)

The bloke on the recumbent's got some balls.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Jun 2012)

Personally I find the whole idea to be an epic fail. In 2010 naked bike ride made the press when Brighton council called for it to be banned, also branding it as "indecent and sleazy" they also recieved a large number of negative comments regarding the event, with one resident stating it "seems to be primarly populated by exhibitionists and those of limited interllect"
I have seen rarely better perception as years have passed and articles in the media seem to focus on the nudity and present it from the angle of indecentcy or a thing eccentric englishmen do. The intention of the protest or meaning behind it usually makes minimal line space in articles I have read. Yes its your right to do this, yes it does no harm, yes its just a bit of fun, but in general the public associate it with naturalist life styles, and view it as a mad hippy thing.. The message by large fails to get the message across


----------



## Davidc (2 Jun 2012)

It's good to see that those in the video aren't wearing helmets.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (2 Jun 2012)

They're a bit po-faced in Brighton, then.

Oh, the irony of someone claiming someone else is "... of limited _*interllect*_ [sic]" and then saying that "the public associated with _*naturalist*_ [sic] life styles".  Would that be the life style of David Attenborough, or David Bellamy, perhaps.

The most sensible thing you wrote was "Yes its your right to do this, yes it does no harm, yes its just a bit of fun".

Personally, I find it very sad that most children in this country are trained to react with horror at the sight of another human body, and that a great many adults are too immature to see a nude person without associating it with sex.

"The message by large fails to get the message across". That (if I understood what you tried to say) is based on your extensive scientific research, is it? (See the quotation at the bottom of this post.)


----------



## Recycler (2 Jun 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> a great many adults are too immature to see a nude person without associating it with sex.


 
That's only half right.
If I see a naked male, I don't associate it with sex.
If I see a naked female.........


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jun 2012)




----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Jun 2012)

Scientific evidence is not required for an opinion. I believe that this was clearly stated with the words "Personally I find the whole idea to be an epic fail" I then went on to explain why I held this belief.
Scientific evidence is only required to support facts and claims, if your asking for the news article I quoted, I would be happy to send it to you.
Other than various news articles i have read which appear to give more press to the naked aspect than road safety, I have also been discussing this with my cycle club, family, friends, and my debate mailing list at work. It is this cross section of society which makes me believe the message is not getting across.. I do however have no scientific evidence, but I am also unable to find any evidence which suggests getting naked and riding a bike improves peoples awareness of others on our highways, or safety but some believe this to be the case.
Your right to do this and believe it makes a difference, mine to believe it does not.. Although its easy to prove it does, just reference the law changes which came in soley due to these protests.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (2 Jun 2012)

Yes, I understand that part of your post was expressing an opinion, although the words "... I find that ..," suggest a finding rather than just an opinion, and you are entitled to hold and express that opinion. My comment was about your assertion of: "The message by large fails to get the message across" as fact. (That was why I quoted it.) Lack of evidence to the contrary is not sufficient to establish the truth of your assertion.
In fact it is quite common for a message to be put across on the back of something else that is more likely to reach the target audience. It is my opinion that general elections have been swung based on the nipple count of certain tabloid newspapers. I also think we would be deluding ourselves if we thought all of the very well thought out arguments in blogs, CTC magazines, CEGB, or even the DfT web site is much more than "preaching to the converted".
The best way is to use every avenue at our disposal; this is just one of them. If it doesn't make a difference, what the hell, we had some fun anyway and did no harm to anyone in the process.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Jun 2012)

I work with a company who encourages people to be social and communicate with one another to help build working relationships, we have a internal system which is closely related to social networking applications where staff from different offices can discuss things both work related and non work related. We have a runners group and cycling group along with may other subjects such as football which contains people based in various global offices interested in this subject or recreation.


----------



## the snail (8 Jun 2012)

Well it upsets the god-squad, which has to be a good thing...
http://www.christianvoice.org.uk/?p=3233

Barbara R says:
"I wish I could go to the police to complain but Stafford Police would probably end up frogmarching me to the Mental Health services again, like they did last time I reported a serious crime"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2012)

I just bumped into a whole procession of naked cyclists up near Convent Garden. Not a sign of a cycling tan anywhere!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

eeeuuuuwwwww - mudguards!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> Just the place where you might not be expecting to see such a thing!


Oh, bonllocks!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

User13710 said:


> The woman in blue on the far left is making an *interesting gesture* I thought.


a free offer?


----------



## Gary E (10 Jun 2012)

Oh Jesus, that's the heavy-weight section is the fit section following on?

How the hell is that safe? I've only looked at it once and I've thrown up already!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

Gary E said:


> Oh Jesus, that's the heavy-weight section is the fit section following on?
> 
> How the hell is that safe? I've only looked at it once and I've thrown up already!!!


taken from the Grauniad website. The fit section was in Madrid. Go figure.


----------



## Gary E (10 Jun 2012)

Thank god it was his right pedal that was up when the camera clicked


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (10 Jun 2012)

I guess some of the participants are cyclists that have taken their clothes off, whilst others are nudists who have got onto bikes. How many fit into both of those categories I don't know.


Gary E said:


> Thank god it was his right pedal that was up when the camera clicked


Why? Would the sky have fallen down if it had been his left pedal that was up? It's only a willy for goodness sake!  (I'm sure you aren't serious, but many people are.)

The most interesting thing about that picture is that, had they been in the UK, they would have been breaking the law by riding two-up on a bicycle made for one. Now that fact *is* indecent.


----------



## Gary E (10 Jun 2012)

Please forgive me, I promise not to make any more jokes. I forgot this is a serious forum for serious people 

(that was another joke by the way, just for those that can't tell )


----------



## Peteaud (10 Jun 2012)

Titter ye not.


----------



## Gary E (10 Jun 2012)

Peteaud said:


> Titter ye not.


 
Oh dear, here come the knob jokes!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (10 Jun 2012)

Gary E said:


> Please forgive me, I promise not to make any more jokes. I forgot this is a serious forum for serious people
> (that was another joke by the way, just for those that can't tell )


Please forgive me, I promise not to make any more jokes. I forgot this is a serious forum for serious people 
(that was another joke by the way, just for those that can't tell )

Just light-hearted banter.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (10 Jun 2012)

Gary E said:


> Oh dear, here come the knob jokes!


And don't forget about the helmet jokes!


----------



## Peteaud (10 Jun 2012)

Gary E said:


> Oh dear, here come the knob jokes!


 
I wont mention David cameron then


----------



## Gary E (10 Jun 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Please forgive me, I promise not to make any more jokes. I forgot this is a serious forum for serious people
> (that was another joke by the way, just for those that can't tell )
> 
> Just light-hearted banter.


 
OK, stop it now! I can't keep up!


----------



## Peteaud (10 Jun 2012)

To be honest, so a few people rode around on some bikes with no clothes on.

Big deal.

I can walk along one of many beaches and see lots of naked people.

go to Germany and go in a sauna, they all get the kit off

A few wobbly bits on show, so what, its 2012 for gods sake.


----------



## Banjo (11 Jun 2012)

Peteaud said:


> To be honest, so a few people rode around on some bikes with no clothes on.
> 
> Big deal.
> 
> ...


 
I lived in Germany 30 years ago even then people would swim and sunbathe naked at the lakes.Not just the young and attractive people either. Not often warm enough in this country so on the odd good day most people still need to cover up so their white bits dont burn.

Cant really see how riding around cold damp British cities naked is going to achieve much to be honest.


----------

